# Getting a puppy used to clippers



## tortoise (Feb 5, 2012)

I think you're on the right track, but you're making the mistake of being to general. She doesn't need to like the clipper sitting on the floor next to her, focus on what she needs to accept for grooming.

Most dogs object more to the restraint than to the clipper. Firmly grasp her snout, hold it for a second, and then feed her. Repeat before meals.

Once she is comfy with that, then grasp her snout and touch the clipper (off) to it. Then feed. Repeat for a few days.

My pup was groomed 5 times by the breeder at 12 weeks old. The first time I did his face he was a little stink about it. If I was inexperienced I would have quit. He learned in about 30 seconds that I was experience and not giving up. My point is going to the breeder or a groomer and getting a lesson in handling for your puppy. Many nervous dogs are quickly calmed and soothed by firm (not mean) handling. When they realized the chocies are made, no conflict, and they can relax during grooming.

I think a combination of desensitizing and getting better experience in handling will work.

My pup is groomed once a week and no resistance for FFT, and no moving around for the topknot. Your investment into grooming now is completely worth it. 

Don't panic. I think it's going to work for you.


----------



## Andi (Jan 22, 2012)

Even though she is not used to the clipper do you think it would be okay going to the groomer to get them to show me? Or would it just be more traumatic for Charlotte as she is not used to it?

The breeder lives too far away for lessons.


----------



## tortoise (Feb 5, 2012)

I suspect she'll be fine with firm experienced handling. Most dogs are like that. You come off a little hesitant in your post, and the breeder has no reason to lie about it. So I'm thinking the handling might make a big difference for your pup. 

I don't think any damage can be done by getting help from a groomer.


----------



## Arborgale (Dec 11, 2011)

Where are you grooming her? 

I used to groom my last mpoo on the floor and it worked for us. Rosie, (4 months) however, needs to be elevated. We use an overturned clothes basket with a mat on it or sometimes on the table. She is much better behaved when she is on a "grooming table". She still will put in little protests, but being consistant and confident helps along with lots of high value treats. I have to say she did extremely well the last time I did FFT. 

Keep trying. You will get it. It just takes repeating. You are on the right track.


----------



## Andi (Jan 22, 2012)

I sometimes groom her on a box and sometimes the ground. I could probably make her stand still and stuff, but I don't want to traumatise her for life or anything. Or am I better of just doing it in short bursts and treating her?


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I think you are on the right track, but I would use far more repetitions than you can get by just feeding whole meals. Do you feed kibble? If so, feed it to her by hand, one piece at a time, first near the clippers, then near with the clippers turned on, then one touch with switched off clippers for one piece, and so on. Work on each stage until she is comfortable, and if necessary, up the ante - a cooked chicken breast chopped into small pieces will give you at least 50 repetitions! If you feed wet food, use a small teaspoon.


----------



## Andi (Jan 22, 2012)

I read what you guys wrote, and I thought maybe I am going about it a bit wrong. Sometimes by tiptoeing around things you make an it an issue. So I picked her up and put her on her box gave her a little brush and then ran the clipper all over her (while off) and while she gave it a bit of a look but she was otherwise fine with it. Treated her, and then did it again later this evening and she was okay with it. She was even okay running it over her face, although I don't think I would okay with doing that with it on yet.

So tomorrow I am going to maybe try with it on, if she is still okay with it, and run it over her. But I am thinking that I will still organise a lesson with a grooming place if I can.


----------



## kdias (Sep 17, 2011)

I'm paying close attention to these type of posts so that I will know what to do when I finally get mine, hopefully in June.


----------



## Brittany May (Feb 9, 2012)

kdias said:


> I'm paying close attention to these type of posts so that I will know what to do when I finally get mine, hopefully in June.


I'm doing the exact same thing


----------



## WestCoastSpoo (May 11, 2011)

I'm not an experienced groomer (as in I've NEVER groomed a dog before) so when we got Huxley I took him to a pro at the very least every 4 weeks, but sometimes every 2 weeks just for a FFT or just a bath or something (she would do those for free or very cheap) just so he got used to being groomed. I also took him to a couple different places so he got used to different groomers, different salons, etc. Now at 9 months old he's an old pro and last week when I attempted to groom him he was PERFECT. He stood still, understood that when his snout is held he needs to be perfectly still, picked up his feet for me, etc. 

I on the other hand still have no idea what I'm doing, but the point is I thought at least ONE of us should know what we're doing!  The thought of an inexperienced groomer and a dog that hasn't been groomed much seemed like a disaster waiting to happen! lol I just don't have the confidence yet. Huxley will look at me sometimes while I'm trying to figure out which way to hold my clippers and you can just see him rolling his eyes and muttering "amateur" under his breath!! LOL


----------



## tortoise (Feb 5, 2012)

Andi said:


> I read what you guys wrote, and I thought maybe I am going about it a bit wrong. Sometimes by tiptoeing around things you make an it an issue. So I picked her up and put her on her box gave her a little brush and then ran the clipper all over her (while off) and while she gave it a bit of a look but she was otherwise fine with it. Treated her, and then did it again later this evening and she was okay with it. She was even okay running it over her face, although I don't think I would okay with doing that with it on yet.
> 
> So tomorrow I am going to maybe try with it on, if she is still okay with it, and run it over her. But I am thinking that I will still organise a lesson with a grooming place if I can.


Good for you! That first step can be scary. Keep doing what you're doing. When you are ready to try the clipper on, do it with no blade so you don't have any worry about nicking her coat. Or remove the cutting blade but use the rest if you're worried it might snag hair.

I think you're almost there. Like fjm posted, lots and lots of repetitions. You can feed an entire meal 1 kibble at a time. Please post with updates!


----------



## Quossum (Mar 18, 2011)

I am going through this exact phase with my little Sugarfoot right now. His breeder was also a groomer, so he came to me used to being bathed and with face and feet shaved. I used to work at a grooming salon, and I owned two spoos, one of which I showed in conformation and regularly shaved his face, feet, and show-bare areas with a 40 (a very, very close-shaving blade), as well as being able to scissor to some extent, though I left the finer shaping to my more experience colleagues. All this was some 20 years ago.

In preparation for getting this puppy, I purchased a grooming table and arm, clippers, shears, and Les Pooches slickers, ready to recapture my former glory. The first time I groomed Sugarfoot myself, he was well-behaved for the bath, a little naughty for the blow-dry, very good for the feet, and quite difficult for the face shaving, but I got through it, though I managed to clipper-burn his throat, and overall he ended up looking like he'd been groomed by someone who hadn't touched clippers in 20 years!

Today I groomed him again, and same behavioral story, with him being really difficult for the face (not surprising, considering I'd burned him last time and was probably hesitant!). I just got very firm and matter-of-fact with him. Mind you, he was on a grooming table, with a loop around his neck attached to the arm. My husband came in to help hold, too, but the pup did seem to get calmer eventually. I think he had to go through an "extinction burst" of sorts (where the behavior gets worse before it gets better) and realize that I wasn't going to give up. If you give up while the pup is misbehaving, he learns that misbehaving works!

My skills are definitely not back up to where they once were, but he looked much better after this trim than he did last week. No burns! I trimmed the base of his tail for the first time, too.

In short, if you plan to groom your own poodle, it is very do-able. Just be firm and emotionless; don't let your own nerves transmit to the dog. Personally, I didn't do any of the "desensitizing to the clipper" process, but that could help. The grooming table and arm are a *big* help.

--Q


----------



## Andi (Jan 22, 2012)

So I finally did it! 

So a few days ago I put her on the box and ran the clippers over her and she didn't like it but she didn't freak out. So later on ended up trimming her body with the clip on combs. I didn't want her really short, just a bit neater and easy to maintain and dry. 

I was way too nervous to do her face though, and was going to go to a groomer for lessons but today her long face was annoying me so I just did it! Again, she didn't particularly like it but she wasn't traumatised or anything. I think she is getting used to it. 

Its not a great job, a bit patchy and uneven, but I'm happy with it for my first try, and it was free! 

Once I got down to business with her, put her on the box and held her still she was pretty compliant. I think its when I pay her attention she messes around, but when I ignore her and do it anyway she is fine! 

This is her all done:


----------



## kdias (Sep 17, 2011)

Good for you! I think you did a fine job, I love her expression!


----------



## Arborgale (Dec 11, 2011)

*Bravo andi !!!!!!*

Great Job! Charlotte looks nice. I am so glad you tried again. Each time will get easier for both of you. Maintaining your confidence is key! And don't worry if you make a mistake. It happens to us all and luckily their hair grows quickly. 

I like the free part too! There's no way I could afford to have a poodle if I had to take her to the groomers all the time. 

Keep it up. I look forward to hearing about your next grooming session.


----------

